# METOPERA Production advice



## Pablete (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi, I’m planning on taking my mother to New York on October, and I would like advice on which opera production we should go to. For the dates I’m planning to go the productions are “Samson te Dalila”, “La Fanciulla del West”, “Carmen” or “Marnie”. I know sometimes they make a “modern” production far from the traditional, but I’m pretty sure she will enjoy more a traditional production if that’s the case. I’m not an expert as you can see, so thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Clearly, it seems to me that a neophyte would really enjoy _Carmen _first and foremost. The various well known arias, the superb score, the story, the excitement of the murder scene, and the singing and acting of Roberto Alagna all make it a winner for an opera newbie.
_La Fanciulla del west_ has a simply fantastic scene called "The Poker Scene" in which little is sung but the music is so enveloping, powerful, and exciting that one is at the edge of their seat while the characters are playing a hand of poker for the life of Minne's lover.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

_Samson et Dalila_ is a new production that no one has seen. Their preview video gives an idea of what to expect. 





_Marnie_ is a new opera by Nico Muhly based on the novel and the Hitchcock film. It premiered last November at ENO. This, being the first production, is traditional by definition, but the opera is quite modern in its style. There is an intro video for this one, too.





The _Carmen_ is in a frequently seen production by Richard Eyre that has been popular with many traditionalists. The Met has performance clips (and there is a DVD available). The leads in this clip are not in the cast when you will be there (though they will both be in _Samson_).





I know less about the _La fanciulla del West_. The production is from 1991, by Giancarlo del Monaco (son of Mario del Monaco). It was last seen in the 2010-2011 season. I think it would please someone with traditionalist tastes. It has real horses in it!


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

If it was me and I wasn't familiar with any of them, I'd be playing them all in advance, several times, so that I could pick the one with the music that I enjoyed the most, and/or that I thought my guest would prefer. How easy it would be to pick up a recording of "Marnie", I don't know, but full versions of the others are all available on Youtube. 

Staging is all very well, but it won't be much compensation if it's traditional, if you or your mother and the music don't gel. On the other hand, if you like the music enough, sometimes a less than traditional staging can work more successfully than you imagine, especially when you have the atmosphere of a live performance to help.


----------



## Pablete (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your answers and your time. I think it’s gonna be in between Samson... or Carmen.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I hope you both have a great evening at whichever one you choose.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

what is it they at the Met are forcing Garanca to color her hair dark while she is blond in fact?

is this some kind of policy with the US of not allowing other countries representatives show their best?


----------

